# JD Pendry, Demand victory



## Gypsy (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone ever read his blog?  A friend sent me an entry he wrote a while ago...good stuff.

He makes some very interesting and valid points in this article...

http://jdpendry.com/2007/07/08/demand-victory/

Americans who cared revolted when Washington prepared to give amnesty to illegal immigrants. We were labeled racist bigots by weak willed politicians of the left, middle and right varieties because we believe in the rule of law wherein illegal behavior is not rewarded. Especially not at the expense of those who follow the rules. Many Americans refused to stand by and watch politicians give our country away to people who have no desire to become part of it and who only want to reap the harvest of the greatest country God ever blessed. A harvest the seeds of which, unlike generations of legal immigrants, they never sowed. Instead of a desire to become Americans, learn our language, and pledge allegiance, they want to bring with them the failed societies from which they escaped and back to those societies transfer our wealth. This is not how immigrants built the United States, but it is how other nations have fallen.

This is not a rehash of immigration policy or enforcement or the lack of coherence of either. This is about the power of a voting constituency when it finally decides that enough is enough. Politicians were so hammered by the People’s collective voice over illegal immigration and amnesty that it scared them. When career politicians fear being ridden out of town on a rail, they respond. This time the response was inaction. They didn’t follow through with stupid legislation, but they did nothing positive either. Our problem grows and Washington, collectively, lacks the will and competence to solve it. The problem is not a lack of ideas. The problem is that one political party fears the other may appear to come out on top. Political power trumps what benefits the nation, what benefits you and me and our families or what it takes to defend and preserve our sovereignty.

What I cannot explain is why we seem impotent to dredge up the same amount of energy to demand victory in our terrorist war as we did to demand that illegal immigrants not be granted amnesty. Why do we not demand total support for the Men and Women who are engaged in combat with our enemies and who confront death on our behalf every single day with the same vigor? Why is that?

I read a comment that was attributed to an unnamed member of our Armed Forces. It’s one of those comments that stay with you because the truth of it hits you in the head like a piece of dimension lumber. I don’t remember the exact words, so allow me to paraphrase. “America is not at war. Our military is at war. America is at the mall.” We’re at the mall with little yellow magnet stickers on the backs of our vehicles proclaiming we support the troops. But do we really? I know there are plenty of people and organizations out there providing many things for our heroes and their families, but is it enough? Are we doing the right things?

Why did we get so fired up about amnesty that we shorted out the Capitol switchboard? Because we saw thousands of people marching in our streets under flags of other countries and making demands. We saw the Stars and Stripes flown upside down beneath a Mexican flag. Those sorts of things tend to bring a problem home and even offend the most liberal of us. Unsecure borders and our threatened national security were never more prevalent than when highlighted by those demonstrations. Americans seen it then loudly demanded that Congress do something about it, but amnesty was not the fix most sought. It was security.

Americans haven’t seen the war up close unless they’re members of the Armed Forces or their families. Now, the pollsters tell politicians that a majority of Americans want the Iraq war to end and politicians act accordingly. I’ll do them one better. I’d wager that 100 percent of Americans and every member of the United States Armed Forces wish the war to be over. Like amnesty, however, I believe most of us want the war ended on our terms and not just ended for the sake of ending it. Like immigration, without positive resolution.

Last year I fired an essay out to my private mailing list taking some politicians including the Commander in Chief and news media to task over their conduct and treatment of our Troops. David Horowitz of FrontPageMag.com posted a version of the article recently (a few edits as it has made the rounds on the net) on David’s blog. Today, I received an email, and a Freeper ping or two advising me that Mr. Horowitz’s blog entry was also reposted at Free Republic. The Freeper discussions are generally lively, but since this article has been around for a year this is not the first discussion of it I’ve seen. I’ve been thanked and cursed for what I had to say. Too often, I read comments and my email that thank me for “saying what needed to be said.”

If, you believe I am indeed saying what needs to be said, then it is time for you to join in and help sing the chorus. I have one Republican Congresswoman that actually responds to letters and two Democrat Senators that stopped responding. If you truly do support the troops, it is time to shut down the Whitehouse and Capitol switch boards and to keep them shut down. It’s time to demand that the people who voted to send our Men and Women into combat provide them the total and unequivocal support they need to win and come home to their families and a grateful nation with their heads held high. If our politicians support, our Troops will deliver. It is time to demand victory.

Copyright © 2007 J. D. Pendry.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 8, 2007)

I thought that was a pretty good summary of two things that are almost constantly on my mind- the War on Terror (not just Iraq), and illegal immigration.  I'm very concerned about both the immediate threat from our enemies in the GWOT, and the long-term threat of illegal immigration.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 8, 2007)

I thought so as well.  From what I understand he's a retired CSM...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 8, 2007)

I hear comments like this a lot:  _“America is not at war. Our military is at war. America is at the mall.” _ and folks on TV talking about the sacrifices that the American people _*don't *_have to make... I'm wondering, what sacrifices are they supposed to make? :uhh:


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, I think those folks are referring to the various activities/sacrifices made during WWI and II by the American public.  Everything from rationing to war bonds...the Country was perhaps more involved than now.  Something along those lines?

I wouldn't mind seeng a war bond drive or something similar, getting folks more connected somehow...


----------

